# Great American Road Trip



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Just flipping chanels and saw this show an Rv style game show. Maybe we can take notes for the next rally.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Just flipping chanels and saw this show an Rv style game show. Maybe we can take notes for the next rally.


Haven't watched it yet, but they were filming a portion of it while we were visiting Slide Rock in Arizona. I think there were only 4 families left at that time. If they air that portion during the show then there will be a good chance that I will be in the background somewhere. 
I plan on watching as soon as we get back from OUR "Great American Road Trip".


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I saw it last week and it was pretty lame ... it also got really really low Nielsen ratings so it may not even make the entire pre-season ... bascially its an "Amazing Race" without any of the excitement -- just a whole bunch of families in different RVs driving from one location to another...


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I turned it on to see what it is about, but I had to bail. It is unwatchable.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I saw about 5 minutes of it, then switched channels.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Havnt seen it. but by the sounds of things i guess i wont be looking for it.


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

I've seen it and the Pollard family from Alabama isn't representing us here in Bama very well.







Don't know if I can stand to watch it all the way through.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the Reviews, guys! Saved us the *apparent* pain of watching it ourselves...


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think the RV industry put some money into that show, it is a shame that it is so poorly done. I always watch reality tv to think of new games for scouts to play, like when the Survivor show was on and the Fear Factor. We had 4 camps around those themes. Maybe this show should have had families that had RV'd before.


----------

